# Ok, I found this smoker



## surfinsapo (Aug 8, 2007)

I found this one at the grocery store for $1295.00... Wife said go for it too...  It might be miss priced... I better hurry up...Yee Haw!!
http://www.texaspitcrafters.com/detail.aspx?ID=18


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2007)

Hmmm?
Stainless huh?

Me, I'd go with a simple Charbroil Silver Smoker from Home Depot for $150.

That's a lot of money for a back yard smoker unless it's a Klose or Close.
IMHO

I'm not saying don't buy it. Looks nice and is a heck of a discount. Look for Dings and dents


----------



## Bruce B (Aug 8, 2007)

Two thoughts; I agree with Mike, that's a lot of money to pay for a backyard smoker that doesn't have a big name attached to it. Secondly, are you really set on a stick burner? There are other units out there for less or equal amounts that would be a lot less difficult ot operate and allow for some sleep during overnighters.  Lastly, I have always heard that stainless steel is not as good a heat conductor as steel, relative to pit construction, I don't know if it will hold the heat as well as a steel unit. Perhaps someone who knows more about pit building will chime in.


----------



## surfinsapo (Aug 8, 2007)

*Bruce B* Is this smoke stack mounted at the correct level? http://admin.dealermaid.com/admin_inventory/inventory_pictures/p-u2436-1.jpg


----------



## 007bond-jb (Aug 9, 2007)

Stainless conducts heat very fast like aluminum, so it will use more fuel to keep hot, Materials that stay hot longest are ceramic, cast iron & steel

Yes the stack is correct


----------



## Bruce B (Aug 9, 2007)

surfinsapo said:
			
		

> *Bruce B* Is this smoke stack mounted at the correct level? http://admin.dealermaid.com/admin_inventory/inventory_pictures/p-u2436-1.jpg



That's where the smoke stack should be mounted. One of the first mods people do when they buy a CharGriller or other less expensive offset cooker is to extend the exhaust stack down to the cooking grate with flexible tubing; that way the "draw" is at and below the meat and the heat and smoke won't rise over the meat.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 9, 2007)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Two thoughts; I agree with Mike, that's a lot of money to pay for a backyard smoker that doesn't have a big name attached to it. Secondly, are you really set on a stick burner? There are other units out there for less or equal amounts that would be a lot less difficult ot operate and allow for some sleep during overnighters.  Lastly, I have always heard that stainless steel is not as good a heat conductor as steel, relative to pit construction, I don't know if it will hold the heat as well as a steel unit. Perhaps someone who knows more about pit building will chime in.



I agree with Mike and Bruce........  unless you have the time to babysit (which you will be doing) change your mind about the stick burner!  There's nothing wrong with them, other than you can't set it and forget it!

Now I can sell you a Primo Combo Package with all the goodies delivered to your front door for less than what you would pay for that unit!  Plus you can set it and forget it, unlike on the offset!  I know you already have a Kamado, but now you need a *Primo Oval!!! *  You can cook just as much or more on the Oval than you could on that backyard offset!  

Sorry I didn't mean to turn this into a commercial....


----------



## surfinsapo (Aug 9, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Bruce B":p9ddme2g]Two thoughts; I agree with Mike, that's a lot of money to pay for a backyard smoker that doesn't have a big name attached to it. Secondly, are you really set on a stick burner? There are other units out there for less or equal amounts that would be a lot less difficult ot operate and allow for some sleep during overnighters.  Lastly, I have always heard that stainless steel is not as good a heat conductor as steel, relative to pit construction, I don't know if it will hold the heat as well as a steel unit. Perhaps someone who knows more about pit building will chime in.



I agree with Mike and Bruce........  unless you have the time to babysit (which you will be doing) change your mind about the stick burner!  There's nothing wrong with them, other than you can't set it and forget it!

Now I can sell you a Primo Combo Package with all the goodies delivered to your front door for less than what you would pay for that unit!  Plus you can set it and forget it, unlike on the offset!  I know you already have a Kamado, but now you need a *Primo Oval!!! *  You can cook just as much or more on the Oval than you could on that backyard offset!  

Sorry I didn't mean to turn this into a commercial....[/quote:p9ddme2g]

Boy, your too late...look at me avatar.. I like to baby sit. It helps me with Alzheimer prevention...I tried those coals Mike was talking about from Home Depot and they last a long time....Thanks for your offer.. I do LOVE the rub you sell Larry!!!!


----------



## bigwheel (Aug 9, 2007)

Yeah congats. Hope you aint planning to cook on top of the wooden deck. That could be conducive to having to call the slab savers 

bigwheel


----------



## surfinsapo (Aug 9, 2007)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Yeah congats. Hope you aint planning to cook on top of the wooden deck. That could be conducive to having to call the slab savers
> 
> bigwheel


 It's too late.. I will move it down by the kamado this weekend....I got a cool grease drip mark on my deck now.. Oh Boy the flies are lovin it!!!!


----------



## bigwheel (Aug 10, 2007)

Well doubt you ever have to worry about that particular part o the deck getting rotten. Grease is good for everything I ever heard about  

bigwheel


----------



## grill master d (Aug 18, 2007)

take a look at jr 's cookers at jrenterprises.com


----------



## surfinsapo (Aug 18, 2007)

nice stuff, thanks for the link


----------

